# Have had a little interest so far.....



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Scott and you other "artists" may pride yourselves producing fine art. My talents (very little) tend to lean towards the "rustic" side. Thinking of putting these up on the Etsy site just to see.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

John, I am not an artist (check my signature). An artist paints real things, people, etc. Or sculpts real things. I would say these make you more of an artist than a whole slew of people. I like them, they show real stuff, and nicely. I think they should do well on Etsy, flea markets, whatever.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

There all Beaujolais . Ok I’m on ne’er #30 ,but I suspect there buful


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Very cool and painting skills way beyond mine.


----------



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

Rustic, funky cool - I’m sure the end user will be quite tickled!


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Oscar36 said:


> Very cool and painting skills way beyond mine.


Go to Alaska and spend a few days with Scottart. You'll learn how to chop firewood, brush land, clean the master's shop, prime his cut pieces to get ready to finish, see where the moose live, observe the sun's reflection on the lake (while you have a cold one and a fishing pole in your hand), BBQ wild game, and a few more things. And some painting - which is just following the 3d carve lines with a brush loaded with paint. Quite educational to say the least.


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Love the green one's very cool


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Rox,

I know you're a JD girl!!!!


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

honesttjohn said:


> Rox,
> 
> I know you're a JD girl!!!!


Okay, my blonde is poking out... I read that as JD=Jack Daniels... I'm like "how would you know? Her typing doesn't look like she's drinking!? (Not like Ricks does, especially!)"

Then I realized: JD = John Deere oh DUH smh Now that song is stuck in my head "John Deere Green" by Joe Diffie :haha:


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

No worries Barb. Doubt that there many who even believe there are Or were colors such as John Deer green, Case orange, iHC red etc.....
or closer to home, try refrigerator white. &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

JFPNCM said:


> No worries Barb. Doubt that there many who even believe there are Or were colors such as John Deer green, Case orange, iHC red etc.....
> or closer to home, try refrigerator white. ��


I've seen blue ones(Holland ?) and gray ones,blue (Ford?) green/yellow (oliver)....
Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

JFPNCM said:


> No worries Barb. Doubt that there many who even believe there are Or were colors such as John Deer green, Case orange, iHC red etc.....
> or closer to home, try refrigerator white. ��


*they're called trademarked colors....*


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

That's the way to keep your business going. Just keep adding new things to your inventory so they have to come back to buy your new items and you are adding to the customer base. 

You know people will be buying them for relatives and friends that are farmers. 

Good looking plaque to say thank you to the people that put in the time and hard work to keep all of us feed.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Think variations on a theme John!!


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

I like them


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

OutoftheWoodwork said:


> Okay, my blonde is poking out... I read that as JD=Jack Daniels... I'm like "how would you know? Her typing doesn't look like she's drinking!? (Not like Ricks does, especially!)"
> 
> Then I realized: JD = John Deere oh DUH smh Now that song is stuck in my head "John Deere Green" by Joe Diffie :haha:
> 
> https://youtu.be/fC8ljpr6yuo


Your the best Barb :jester: good thing I don't Drink LOL


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> There all Beaujolais . Ok I’m on ne’er #30 ,but I suspect there buful


Wow I really gotta quit interneting when I’m on a runaway . Even took me a second to figure out what the heck it said , and I wrote it. :|


----------

